# It's No Accident



## anarchamom (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm looking for anyone who has used the book It's No Accident by Dr. Hodges. successfully or not


----------



## CarolS (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi, I also am looking for anyone who has tried this remedy.

I read Its No Accident a long time ago. Trying to find it again.


----------



## RiverMomma (Jul 16, 2012)

I have read the book and also the author's website http://www.bedwettingandaccidents.com/

We are struggling with daytime wetting and pooping accidents with our 4yo son. Our pediatrician agrees with pretty-much all the content except the enema regime. If you are trying either the enema approach or the laxative approach described in the book, would love to compare notes.


----------

